
What's the best modern terminal emulator for Windows? - pkalinowski
I&#x27;m slowly moving to Windows + WSL as my main development configuration.<p>I couldn&#x27;t find satisfying iTerm 2 replacement. Currently using Fluent Terminal (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;felixse&#x2F;FluentTerminal), but it it definitely lacks configuration options.<p>Can you recommend anything?<p>EDIT: forgot to mention, Quake-like top-down style is something I&#x27;ll never resign from :)
======
m3h
Try the new Windows Terminal. Typing in the UI feels pretty responsive. The UI
is minimal; tabs, menu and the rest is the terminal screen. Configuration can
be done using a JSON based config file. You can set it up to use Powerscript,
bash, etc. It doesn't do the Quake style drop yet but we can always hope for
more since it's still in pre-release. :)

It can be installed through the Microsoft Store.

~~~
nemesis128
The great thing is that we can launch WSL bash and even Cygwin in Windows
Terminal.

------
rococode
I enjoy using Cmder [1]. You can customize the colors and fonts, it has tabs,
split panes, keyboard and mouse stuff, customizable tab names, global hotkeys,
etc. I confess I'm not 100% what the Quake thing is but I'm pretty sure Cmder
has that feature (it just means you get the terminal to slide down from the
top of your screen with a hotkey right?) [2].

I used to be big on Linux custom stuff with i3 + termite + rofi as my main
workflow but life has been much easier with Windows + WSL + Cmder haha. It
also lets you run command prompt in the same UI as a new tab, which is nice in
those rare cases when you need to use command prompt instead of WSL. I believe
it's built on top of ConEmu [3].

[1] [https://cmder.net/](https://cmder.net/)

[2] [https://medium.com/@nuno.caneco/cmder-quake-
style-e57601d1c0...](https://medium.com/@nuno.caneco/cmder-quake-
style-e57601d1c07b)

[3] [https://conemu.github.io/](https://conemu.github.io/)

------
1996
mintty, by far. I'm surprised no one has recommended it yet.

The new Windows Terminal is just not ready. It's death by a thousand paper
cuts.

I keep an eye on it, but here's an example from right now when I start it with
msys bash which otherwise works just fine:

bash: cut: command not found

dircolors: no SHELL environment variable, and no shell type option given

# echo $SHELL

/usr/bin/bash

# which cut

/usr/bin/cut

~~~
mcswell
I'm confused. 'cut' works just fine for me in the Windows Terminal: \------- >
echo $SHELL /bin/bash > echo "foo bar" | cut -f 1 -d ' ' foo \------ I'm using
the WSL Ubuntu bash. Could your problem be with this 'msys' you're using?

(I'm not sure what the 'dircolors' SHELL env var is--I haven't used
'dircolors', but 'man' tells me it's a program that sets the LS_COLORS env
var, not an env var itself. And it says it has a shell type option, although
that seems to be limited to C-shell and Bourne shell. Or maybe you mean
dircolors doesn't pay attention to the SHELL env var? Again, that sounds more
like a problem with the msys bash implementation, rather than the Windows
Terminal.)

------
Per_Bothner
You could try out DomTerm ([https://domterm.org](https://domterm.org)). It has
many unique features
([http://domterm.org/Features.html](http://domterm.org/Features.html)), and it
runs fine on WSL.

DomTerm doesn't have Quake-like drop-down, but I'm open to adding it. If
someone can tell me how to bind a key (at the global/system level) to a
command like 'domterm --toggle-hide', it should be easy to have that command
call the Electron show/hide methods of a BrowserWindow, which I'm hoping would
do the job.

~~~
Per_Bothner
I added Quake-like drop-down functionality for DomTerm, tested on Fedora/Gnome
and Windows/WSL/Ubuntu: [http://domterm.org/drop-
down.html](http://domterm.org/drop-down.html)

------
kyting
You can take a look at [https://www.puttygen.com/windows-terminal-
emulators](https://www.puttygen.com/windows-terminal-emulators), which is a
good assessment on most popular terminal emulators for Windows.

Personally I am using console2, which is quite good and fits my needs (support
multiple tabbed consoles, named title etc). You also can try Cygwin's
terminal, and run it inside console2.

------
rhinoceraptor
One option is to just use the Linux ecosystems' terminal emulators. To do
this, you'll need a windows X11 server, I use VcXrv (choco install vcxrv).

Then, export DISPLAY=:0.0 in your .bashrc, and then you should be able to
launch WSL GUI apps. You can then create a windows shortcut to call bash.exe
with arguments to open whichever terminal you use.

Alternatively, Alacritty is a super minimal, GPU accelerated terminal
emulator. Plus, it's written in Rust.

------
yumcimil
I've been running RoyalTS as of late - integrated Keepass into itself pretty
nicely. I'm a bit sceptical of their credential handling internally, but it
lets you use a keepass file.

I've used Mobaxterm in the past, and it was decent. Royal TS is just a little
nicer. Windows Terminal is coming along quite nicely too.

------
bssameer
My picks would be either the new windows terminal or Fluent Terminal. Both are
pretty good.

------
rayhendricks
Windows terminal or hyper.

------
cjbprime
the new Windows Terminal?

